# Opinion on kibble and wet food



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie was an itchy puppy with a tender tummy so we put her on Merrick grain free. It seemed to help quite a bit, so I stuck with it for a year. She was still a little itchy, and taking the advice of our groomer, who said current opinion is varying food is much healthier for digestion than sticking with only one kind of diet. It worked - she is not itchy at all and tummy problems solved now that I vary brands. I give her kibble with wet mixed in. She might eat Orijen or Arcana grain free kibble once in a while, but isn't crazy about it. I pretty much stick with Merrick, but if anyone has a strong recommendation of other kibble brands your minis will eat, I'd love to try it.

She can get fussy - doesn't like the loaf canned food much because she prefers food she can chew and likes chunky canned. She loves Earthborn wet, as it looks and smells just like home cooked, but the stores cannot get it now and don't know why. She's not crazy about the Natural Balance (I think that is the name of it, which looks like the same type of container as Earthborn but obviously tastes different). 

Weruva looks and smells good, but for some reason doesn't agree with her (just as well as its expensive) 

I loved the 6 ounce cans of Merrick which Callie liked most of the "flavors". They were just the right size for mixing for two days with kibble. Unfortunately, Merrick changed can sizes to only 13 oz and very very small (4 oz which are very expensive). The formulas seem different too and Callie can take it or leave it since they changed.) Anyway, just like people, she doesn't like "leftovers" and those big cans end up being thrown out after the second day - half full!

There are so many brands out there, I'm curious, what are others feeding in the wet food line? 

I'm not interested in raw.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

When I fed Kennedy wet food (raw now) he loved the Nature's Variety Instinct brand cans. They are limited ingredient and grain free.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just discovered this canned food....it's called By Nature 95% Meat and is 5 star rated. I like it because I mix it with Molly's dehydrated raw to give her a little more protein and it contains organ meat too and is USA Made and sourced! I get her the Turkey & Bacon ......the bacon gets her eating ! (she is not an 'eager' eater!) Really good review on Dog food advisor!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Like you I feed Wesley Merrick (so far it's just been buffalo and sweet potato) dry kibble. Mixed with that I use natures variety instinct canned. 

He seems to really like it, always cleans his bowls, and his tummy seems to like it too.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie loves the Merrick chicken kibble, and also the pork.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My sister in laws mini loves Halo- also limited ingredient.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker is a tpoo and is very fussy. His two favorite brands are Halo (great for allergies) and Fromm.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AgilityLover (Sep 14, 2013)

Since mine are training all the time I use a high fat food at least 18%. I have had no luck with grain-free foods other than Farmina N&D, which I feel is the best dry food you can buy. The Wild Boar food in particular.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I feed Lexi Blue Buffalo dry kibble. In the morning she gets about two tablespoons of the canned BB duck incorporated into the kibble. If she doens't eat it all, I put it in the fridge and it gets mixed into dinner. At dinner she will get just dry kibble. Sometimes she eats it all, sometimes she nibbles. I have used the canned BB duck no matter what flavor dry kibble she is eating, we just switched from chicken to the duck.


----------

